

Coding hardware with Ruby + Phidgets - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/01/22/coding-hardware-with-ruby-phidgets.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=rubyphidgets

======
typicalrunt
This is really cool. I know of Raspberry Pi and Ardiuno, but I've never heard
of Phidgets before. The Ruby library looks simple to use.

~~~
jfcastellanos
Yes, that was a reason that I liked about Phidgets, they have a nice and
mature ruby library, the only 'drawback' that I found is that the hardware
isn't open source.

